# Format and technical information about CD and DVD or downloadable products.



## ggirf14 (Nov 8, 2016)

@ work our computers are pretty locked down. To install a program never requested is a process of a few months (assuming my single request would be approved).

Text and video of most popular formats are not a problem but installing a program would be a different ball game.  
For the moment I'm looking @ VBA Bundle - Learn Excel VBA

Can DVD product be made available on hard drive as I do not have DVD hardware (security prevents it)


I use 
@ work 
Windows7
Excel 2010 (Ms Office suite)

@ home
Windows 10
Excel 2016 (MS Office 365).








le - Learn Excel VBA


----------



## starl (Nov 9, 2016)

You should use the contact form available in the store to get answers concerning products sold there: Contact Us


----------



## ggirf14 (Mar 7, 2017)

I received a solution from the store contact. 
I fact great communication


----------

